# Closet Door Troubles (painting)



## brycesmommy (Sep 30, 2009)

I know normally you paint doors the same color as the trim but what do you do when the closet door takes up a whole wall? Would it be too big to do in the trim color? I'm painting my sons nursery a primary yellow and the trim is white so I'm worried that it will be too much white. But I also think it would probably look weird to paint the door yellow. Another idea I had was to paint the door white but then do some stencil work to make it look less "white" but I'm worried that might be too busy... Does anyone have advice or ideas for me? I'm totally lost. Thanks


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

I would paint them to match the trim.

Are the doors flat or do they have raised panels?

I think painting them yellow would look funny, but you can do other things like install mirrors, paint a mural or stencils, put a decorative hook on the outside and hang something decorative or your favorite outfits for him.

It's a child's room so have fun with it. How many doors are there and do you have a theme for the room?


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*closet doors*

How about painting them a soft shade of yellow that blends with the wall but isn't as stark as white? That could be a good transition.


----------

